# Contrat : enfants malades



## nanou07 (30 Juillet 2022)

bonjour.
lundi je rencontre une maman,ce serait mon deuxième contrat.
Après reflexion et lecture de posts,voilà ce que je soumets:
j'accepte les enfants malades,je ne mets par de clauses car dans mon secteur difficile de trouver des bons contrats.
cela signifie que si l'enfant est malade et que les parents ne le mettent pas,ils ont droit au 5jours ou 14j si hospitalisation ccn déductible,avec certificat obligatoire?au 6ème jour d'absence dans l'année il me paie.
ai-je bien compris?
Pour celles qui font comme moi,comment faites vous pour les parents qui n'ont pas de bon sens et qui mette l'enfant meme très malade.je débute
Ex:si l'enfant a 39 déjà à son arrivée,que le parent vous le dit et que le contrat indique que j'accueille et qu'eux veulent travailler(car j'ai deja vu cela en crèche!).
Si l'enfant supporte sa fièvre j'accueille mais si au cours de la journée sa ne va pas,j'appelle le parent et déduction?est ce cela?
merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Oui c est cela les PE on droit de déduire 5 jours enfants malade par année glissante et 14 jours pour hospitalisation

Si vous mettez une close dans votre contrat comme quoi vous acceptez les enfants malade c est porte ouverte aux PE ils se gêneront pas pour vous le Donner même avec 39 de température et si contagieux .....


----------



## nanou07 (31 Juillet 2022)

bonjour.
merci.comment procédez vous pour.l'accueil des enfants malades svp?
Vous les acceptez ou non?quels type de maladies refysez vous et du coup..?
que stipulez vous dans votre contrat?
je n'arrive pas à écrire quelque chose de clair et cohérent.

merci


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Moi je note en cas de température égale ou supérieure à 38 (Covid) avant c'était 38.5, éruption cutanée, toux, signaux évocateurs d'une gastroentérite ..., l'enfant sera confié après avis médical et une non contre-indication à l'accueil en collectivité. Si traitement, voir avec le médecin pour favoriser si possible un traitement en 2 prises matin et soir. Le salaire de l'assistant maternel sera maintenu avant l'avis médical et même si une éviction est préconisée. 
Donc il n'est pas mentionné que je refuse les enfants malades. Je les accueille après avis médical et avec ordonnance si traitement.


----------



## nanou07 (31 Juillet 2022)

bonjour.
D'accord donc vous mettez une clause avec maintien de salaire?
moi je ne peux pas me le permettre pour le moment car dans mon secteur il est difficile de trouver des contrats de 40h donc je ne veux pas le perdre.
Par conséquent si je note un peu comme vous(car c'était mon 1er choix avant toutes mes interrogations) que si des signes évocateurs apparaissent:éruptions cutanées..je préviens le parent pour venir le récupérer et qu'il consulte?s'il consulte certificat et déduction salaire?
Mais s'il ne veux pas consulter,maintien salaire meme si je lui ai demandé qu'il rentre chez lui le jour d'accueil?c'est la que ca me questionne.merci


----------



## Capri95 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Faite attention à ne pas tout accepter de la part des PE sinon c'est la porte ouverte aux abus..
Si le PE consulte un médecin et qu'il fournit un certificat médical, il peut bien entendu vous déduire la journée.
Si vous demandez aux PE le jour d'un accueil de récupérer l'enfant, c'est vous qui avez refusé l'enfant donc déduction.


----------



## kikine (31 Juillet 2022)

perso j'ai tout simplement noté : 
refus en cas de puces, poux, vomissements et/ou diarrhée, température supérieure à 38.
d'une façon générale l'assistante maternelle se réserve le droit de refuser l'accueil si celle ci juge que l'état de l'enfant n'est pas compatible avec l'organisation de la journée


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai fait le choix de ne plus accueillir l'enfant malade
Si éviction du mode de garde à ma demande je déduis type Varicelle

Je précise que l'accueil ne pourra avoir lieu si maladie contagieuse
Comme ça on évite les litiges du style cette maladie n'est pas inscrite

Si c'est le parent qui décide de ne pas me confier l'enfant je déduis dans la limite des 5 jours

Je j'administre aucun médicament même sur présentation d'une ordonnance 
Les traitements devront être administrés par les parents et à leur domicile 

Si fièvre égale ou supérieure à 38,5°C le matin l'enfant ne sera pas accueilli


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Perso j'explique aux PE qu'un enfant ayant des symptomes tels vomissements, diarrhées, fièvres a plus de 38 est potentiellement contagieux en plus d'être malade. Sa place est donc avec l'un de ces 2 parents car même avec toute l'affection que leur enfant ne manquera pas d'avoir pour sa Nounou dans cette situation c'est bien dans leur bras qu'il a besoin d'être et non les miens. Qu'ayant d'autres accueillis je n'aurais pas forcément la dispo necessaire pour le chouchouter comme il se doit. Que s'il est malade il aurait besoin de rester au chaux alors que les autres auront besoin de bouger, d'aller dehors, en promenade, au RPE et que mon role est de respecter ce besoin là en priorité car je ne suis pas infirmière. D'autres parts, s'il est contagieux et que je tombe malade eux, les PE ne seront pas plus dispo pour leur travail durant mon arrêt maladie ce qui sera une contrainte également pour tous les autres PE.
Je précise que je ne refuse pas un enfant qui a le nez qui coule, il ne faut pas exagérer, sinon je ne verrais pas beaucoup d'accueillis ;-)

Quoi qu'il arrive si tu annonce que tu accepte les enfants malades, attends toi à ce qu'on te le porte car déjà que quand on dit qu'on ne veut pas d'enfant malade, même pas payée, on trouve toujours des excuses pour nous les porter quand même (les dents , ralala les affreuses dents...!).

Donc soit tu annonce clairement que tu acceptes les enfants malades sans esperer qu'ils gardent leur enfants d'eux mêmes qd c'est necessaire et en échange tu fais signer une clause superieure à la CCN qui ne minore pas ton salaire même avec production d'un certificat Medicale.

Soit tu acceptes la CCN qui dit 5jrs maxi par année glissante avec Certif' ms dans ce cas ne tends pas le bâton pour te faire battre en disant que tu les prends même malade!


----------



## Lea64 (5 Août 2022)

Personnellement je précise que je ne prend pas d enfants  avec la grippe ou la gastro . Si 3 diarrhée ou vomissements dans la journée retour des parents et visite au médecin.  Vous ne pouvez pas gardé un enfant gastro de un pour lui c est pas l idéal et de deux il va la refilé a tt le monde vous et votre famille compris pareil pour la grippe . Quand as la varicelle jusqua aujourd'hui je ne faisait pas d éviction cette année j ai eu 3 semaine de varicelle ils se la sont tous donner et j ai chopé un virus a cause de sa avec 1 mois de plaque et de corps qui gratte horrible et après sa affaibli  j ai attraper la mononucléose donc aujourd'hui varicelle terminé


----------

